# Familiensöhnchen und Zärtling



## chico migraña

Hallo wieder da, ich bin noch mal von Zweifeln geplagt

Nun ja, beim Lesen das Buch Zauberberg von Thomas Mann  habe ich  doch  eine komische  Redewendung  getroffen ,die ich nicht vorher gehört  habe und kann es überhaupt nicht aus meinem Kopf schlagen .
Ich glaube, dass es eine Redewendung ist . Nun ja,so läuft es:
„Und da der Nachmittag sich mehr und mehr verkühlte ,so hatte er ,Familiensöhnchen und Zärtling .... Bueno ,lo último no sé que quiera decir y quisiera saber si me pueden decir como sería eso (Familiensöhnchen und Zärtling ) en español.

...

*Nota de moderador:
Por favor, sólo un tema por hilo*


----------



## Bahiano

chico migraña said:


> Hallo wieder da, ich bin noch mal von Zweifeln geplagt
> 
> Nun ja, beim Lesen das Buch Zauberberg von Thomas Mann habe ich doch eine komische Redewendung getroffen ,die ich nicht vorher gehört habe und kann es überhaupt nicht aus meinem Kopf schlagen .
> Ich glaube, dass es eine Redewendung ist . Nun ja,so läuft es:
> „Und da der Nachmittag sich mehr und mehr verkühlte ,so hatte er ,Familiensöhnchen und Zärtling .... Bueno ,lo último no sé que quiera decir y quisiera saber si me pueden decir como sería eso (Familiensöhnchen und Zärtling ) en español.
> 
> ...


¡Hola chico, no deprime!
Zu *Familiensöhnchen* würde man heutzutage wohl eher *Müttersöhnchen* sagen. Dies meint einen Jungen, der lieber zuhause (in Mutters Schoß) ist, still und ruhig, als mit den anderen Jungs draußen zu spielen und zu toben. Ich meine im Spanischen schon mal "*comer pavo*" gehört zu haben...
...
Grüße, Bahiano


----------



## chico migraña

Gracias Bahiano ahora entiendo


----------



## LüLü333

Hi : - )

by the way:



chico migraña said:


> Nun ja, beim Lesen *des* Buch*es* *"*Zauberberg*"* von Thomas Mann (....).


----------



## Spharadi

Zärtling kommt von *zart* "tierno" y eso se podría traducir "un delicadito hijito de mamá" o "un hijito de mamá todo delicado". 
Buena suerte con Thomas Mann.


----------



## chico migraña

LüLü333 gracias por corregir mi texto 
Gracias también Spharadi,es un poco difícil leer a Thomas Mann en su idioma original


----------

